# Quel cable prendre pour connecter Macbook/Vidéoprojecteur ?



## 007peyo (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

je ne sais pas quel cable choisir pour relier mon macbook pro 15" unibody 2,53 ghz intel core 2 duo avec un vidéoprojecteur. En fait j'ai besoin de ce cable pour les fois où je dois diffuser par exemple un diaporama chez des clients qui ont un vidéoproj, le problème c'est que je crois que chaque VP à sa propre connectique, il en existe qui ont du DVI, d'autres du VGA ou de l' HDMI, donc comme je ne vais pas m'amuser à prendre les 3 cables question de prix, pouvez vous me dire quelle est la connectique la plus répandue sur les VP où même si il y a une autre solution .
Je précise que l'entrée du macbook est du minidisplay port.

Merci


----------



## Gebann (8 Juin 2010)

N'étant pas un utilisateur Mac mais travaillant régulièrement avec des VP, il y a de très grandes chances pour que ton VP ait AU MOINS une sortie VGA. Bien que les tendances commencent à changer avec les normes de qualité qui évoluent, la norme VGA est toujours la plus répandue. Le monde de l'entreprise et de la multinationale a la facheuse habitude de prendre des PC et ceux-ci vont être essentiellement doté d'une sortie VGA.

Je te conseillerais donc d'acheter un cable Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter et bien évidemment le cable VGA male/femelle au cas où tes clients n'en possèdent pas chez eux. 

Après malheureusement, tu ne peux pas être sûr à 100% que tu trouveras toujours cette connectique mais disons que tu limites un maximum le risque en choisissant celle-là.

De plus, tu parles de situations professionnelles, or, je n'ai encore jamais vu un professionnel achetant un VP fonctionnant uniquement par HDMI car son but premier n'est pas de créer un home cinema dans sa boite mais simplement de faire des présentations (powerpoint/keynotes, etc.)

En espérant avoir pu t'éclairer...


----------



## 007peyo (8 Juin 2010)

merci, c'est clair.


----------

